# New State Record Wiper



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

This was caught yesterday at Kiser Lake. It was reportedly 29" long and 19#. I saw and handled it personally. I do not know the gentleman's name who caught it. After reviewing the fish ID for Wiper versus Striper, I could not tell which it was. Too bad I didn't count teeth. Caught on a minnow.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow ! A wallhanger for sure.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

looks like a carp in a tuxedo.  i'd love to catch it though!!!


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome fish! I bet that provided a great little boat ride. I'm going to have to quit driving past Kiser on my way to Indian Lake, especially since 235 is closed at...uh, Quincy, right?

Oh, and that's definitely a white bass.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

So...this fish was caught yesterday...uncertain species & size...and today it's the new state record wiper? Cool
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Net said:


> So...this fish was caught yesterday...uncertain species & size...and today it's the new state record wiper? Cool
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh c'mon man...It wasn't even the OP's fish. He said he didn't even know the guy...only passing along very cool information and you have to take exception over the way he posted it. The only thing that you could possibly take exception with was whether or not he put a ? after the thread title.

Suggestion: Change the thread title to "Possible State Record Wiper"

That is a damn impressive fish!


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

That is one heck of a wiper!!!:B

Broken stripes.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> The only thing that you could possibly take exception with was whether or not he put a ? after the thread title.


 OK then...allow me to rephrase. "I take exception with the choice of title". I am not questioning the content of the post nor the impressiveness of the catch.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

man that makes 4 a hellava day at the lake huh....whew what a fish..hope it is the new state record..congrats 2 the dude that caught it..do wipers/stripers taste good?that's a heck of a fillet...lol


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

It's a wiper.

Now for the bad news. They don't stock wipers in Kiser anymore, and haven't for at least 8 years. Funny how that works. Same as when the quit stocking saugeye in there. The last few caught were just absolute giants. I thought the newly stocked stripers might hold down this year class a bit, but I've learned the two different species do not have the same feeding habits...they don't travel in the same circles. 

I've said for years that Kiser had the potential to produce the next state record wiper. ( I've caught too many 13-14 pounders to believe otherwise.)


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

spfldbassguy said:


> ..do wipers/stripers taste good?that's a heck of a fillet...lol


Stripers are by far superior table fare! You gotta know how to clean a wiper.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Back up the bus.

The more I look at that thing...the more I think it MAY be a striper. The head and the length look striper. I've got a 30 inch, 14 pound striper from this year on a buddy's cell phone. I'll see if later today we can get it posted for comparison.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

I'm waffling again! 

A few of my wiper pictures are in this thread-- WIPER'S WIPERS


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

all i know is that the fish looks bigger than the boat he caught it in...lol


----------



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

Hey Wiper Swiper,

I looked at your pics and if those are Wipers, so might the fish in question be. Take a look at the anal fin. My fishing partner and I took several other pictures of this fish. I am trying to get those to post.

Hey Net,

As for the controversy. Why not. We are all looking for some fishing entertainment. How many people post something about "Hawg caught" and when you click on the post, they have a 4" bass or saugeye or something?

As for fish rants...I have one of my own. I see fish posted all the time at OGF that don't weigh anything close to what is reported. I don't bother to challenge the people that posted. One thing I do know, without weighing a fish, most people way overestimate size. Even the guys on Infisherman do it. Rare is the bass that weighs more than 5# that I can't stick my closed fist into its mouth and I have pretty big hands. When it comes to walleye/saugeye, a good 23" weighs 3#, 24" weighs 4#,...all the way to 30" weighs 10#. I know there are fatter and skinnier fish, but I've checked those numbers over and over and they work. Oh yeah, and while we are on the topic, a smallmouth bass in OH over 20" is very rare. A real good fish from our Central OH rivers will rarely break 4#. That one I know well, as I used to live on an outstanding stretch on the Stillwater and I caught (and released) a bunch of big fish.

Regardless,

I'll be back there this week and if I run into the fishermen who had this Wiper/Striper beauty, I'll ask some more questions like, "did you count teeth?"


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

IMBOW said:


> As for fish rants...I have one of my own. I see fish posted all the time at OGF that don't weigh anything close to what is reported. I don't bother to challenge the people that posted. One thing I do know, without weighing a fish, most people way overestimate size. Even the guys on Infisherman do it. Rare is the bass that weighs more than 5# that I can't stick my closed fist into its mouth and I have pretty big hands. When it comes to walleye/saugeye, a good 23" weighs 3#, 24" weighs 4#,...all the way to 30" weighs 10#. I know there are fatter and skinnier fish, but I've checked those numbers over and over and they work. Oh yeah, and while we are on the topic, a smallmouth bass in OH over 20" is very rare. A real good fish from our Central OH rivers will rarely break 4#. That one I know well, as I used to live on an outstanding stretch on the Stillwater and I caught (and released) a bunch of big fish.


It's a part of fishing.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Curious. What's the deal with counting teeth to distinguish the species?


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Excellent fish man.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats a dream fish for me. Congrats.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

IMBOW, what I want to know from the man is, did he submit for a state record?

There's little doubt to me now that it's a wiper. It's too heavy for it's length. The only thing that threw me was the head. It looks like a striper's head. I know...that's a horrible way to try and I.D. a fish from a picture!  The other thing is, if he was crappie fishing, he was probably fishing in less than 6 feet of water. If you've been paying attention out there, you've noticed that the big shad moved into the pond weed last week and are spawning. It has been my experience that the wipers will follow them in and the stripers don't...unless they do it at night.

Yesterday I saw a huge wiper floating dead by the Putnam pier. I don't know how big due to the bloat, but I quickly layed my oar by it for a mark and it was in that 28 to 30 inch range. Death by old age I'm sure.

BTW-- Go easy on my bass this week.  They're spawning hard and could use a few days of relative peace!


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

hybrid for sure. heck of a fish. i can think back a few years ago an old man by the name of bob herman who fished all over eastern ohio and was one of the greatest fishermen i have ever fished with. i saw him land a hybrid in a local flow that was 31" long. fish was girthy too. i asked him about a SR and he and i both figured that they had to grow bigger than that since we were catching fish darn near that size a lot. go figure it was more than likely a state record. i really do hope that the gentleman had it offically weighed and IDed. and for the record if i catch that fish and some hater comes up and asks me about counting teeth.............i would probably laugh at them and then walk away.

GABO


----------



## nbobber (Apr 6, 2010)

Almost impossible to tell from a picture, If its infact true that they havent stocked wipers in kiser lake for 8 years, this is almost surley a striped bass..a wiper will very rarely live for more than 6 years and the strains stocked here wont reproduce. Im going to say its a striper


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

GABO said:


> *hybrid for sure.* heck of a fish. i can think back a few years ago an old man by the name of bob herman who fished all over eastern ohio and was one of the greatest fishermen i have ever fished with. i saw him land a hybrid in a local flow that was 31" long. fish was girthy too. i asked him about a SR and he and i both figured that they had to grow bigger than that since we were catching fish darn near that size a lot. go figure it was more than likely a state record. i really do hope that the gentleman had it offically weighed and IDed. *and for the record if i catch that fish and some hater comes up and asks me about counting teeth.............i would probably laugh at them and then walk away.*
> GABO


Why is it a hybrid for sure? And why is the original poster a "hater" for wanting to count teeth? Sounds like he was genuinely excited for the guy who caught the fish or he wouldn't have shared the pic .

And did I miss the rule where we can't question a catch...even in a respectful manner?


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Net said:


> why is the original poster a "hater" for wanting to count teeth? And did I miss the rule where we can't question a catch...even in a respectful manner?


don't you know. You're surfing the OGF. World known for countless angling "Haters"... Also on the OGF you can't question anyones catch due to the large number of "Know it alls" and professional anglers on this site.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

I usually catch wipers once or twice a year. its when they go back and forth and you can reach out and grap it by hand.... to knock the snow off.

Sorry, forgot one thing. Nice Fish.


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

its a hybrid look at the pic and you can tell. not that anyone who isnt a professional couldnt tell that. you catch enough of these fish and you can tell. 

also im sure that once a hybrid has its sixth birthday it doesnt die. as for haters......i mean why would you say you have to count teeth. i guess he should have tried to milk it to get DNA.

toad of a fish.

edit: look at striper pics and then at this pic and you tell me that these are the same. but its just my opinion whats it matter anyway.

GABO


----------



## fivetoe (May 5, 2010)

Wiper for sure.Go down to the river below the Greenup Dam you can catch stripers,wipers,and whites.Catch enough and it's not hard to tell them apart.100%wiper.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

How did this turn into a "Yes-its-a-wiper-no-its-not" thread anyway? Its hard to argue against wiper. I thought the point of discussion was the declaration of New State Record one day after the catch....And we still don't have the details!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Net said:


> How did this turn into a "Yes-its-a-wiper-no-its-not" thread anyway? Its hard to argue against wiper. I thought the point of discussion was the declaration of New State Record one day after the catch....And we still don't have the details!


Hear, hear!...

I should have never vacilated on the I.D. I know these critters pretty well, and I'm 99% sure as to what we're looking at.

Why is it a wiper? First and foremost, it's too heavy for it's length. I handled a nice 30 inch striper from Kiser this Spring, and it weighed just shy of 14 pounds. I do have a picture, that I can't post post because it's on my partner's cell phone, and he's out of town all week. But...trust me, it doesn't look like the fish pictured in this thread. The stripes are broken on the fish here, and they're not on what I know is a true striper.

Further, they haven't put a wiper in since '02, but an 8 year old wiper ain't beating the odds. My educated guess is that they'll survive in Kiser till '12 to '15. Particularly since competing year classes are shrinking as we speak. As I've stated before, wipers and stripers aren't in as close competition as one might think.

I'm like Net. Why haven't we heard more yet? The guy either didn't submit, is waiting for confirmation, or the fish didn't weigh what it was advertised to weigh.

It's still a great fish. But, is it a record? I wish we could get an update.

IMBOW???


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

Boy thats a perty fish


----------



## nbobber (Apr 6, 2010)

everyone cracks me up on here, first of all I gaurantee without a doubt, not even a question, Ive caught more wipers and stripers than anyone on here, just looking at the pic you would have to say striper but closer observation could prove me wrong, I doubt it though. second an 8 year old wiper that size is definately beating the odds, third. even if it is a wiper its no 19lb fish and it wont be a record, Im right..wait and see, If it was a wiper and a record youll hear about it by tomorrow..no doubt an awesome fish, I caught and saw about 10 caught last week on the river the same size.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

It sure is nice to have someone with your vast experience and expertise let us know how wrong we are. We would all like to thank you.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

nbobber said:


> everyone cracks me up on here, first of all I gaurantee without a doubt, not even a question, Ive caught more wipers and stripers than anyone on here, just looking at the pic you would have to say striper but closer observation could prove me wrong, I doubt it though. second an 8 year old wiper that size is definately beating the odds, third. even if it is a wiper its no 19lb fish and it wont be a record, Im right..wait and see, If it was a wiper and a record youll hear about it by tomorrow..no doubt an awesome fish, I caught and saw about 10 caught last week on the river the same size.


HE IS AN EXPERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE ALL WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU ALL KNOW NOTHING AND DON'T COME CLOSE TO THE AMOUNT OF FISH HE CATCHES!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU??????????? wHY WOULD YOU QUESTION THE MASTER?????????????????????????????????????????????

HE IS RIGHT......WAIT AND SEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

nbobber said:


> everyone cracks me up on here, first of all I gaurantee without a doubt, not even a question, Ive caught more wipers and stripers than anyone on here...


Educate me. How many 29 inch stripers have you caught that weighed in excess of...let's say...17 pounds???


Better question...what do you guess the length and weight to be of the pictured fish?


----------



## Pastor Rick (May 7, 2010)

I do know the man who caught this fish. Gerald is in his 80's and is a master fisherman. He is a man of utmost integrity. After fighting with the wiper for quite some time, his fishing buddy, Ken, the man in the picture, hauled him in.
Ken is also a man of highest integrity.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Pastor Rick said:


> I do know the man who caught this fish. Gerald is in his 80's and is a master fisherman. He is a man of utmost integrity. After fighting with the wiper for quite some time, his fishing buddy, Ken, the man in the picture, hauled him in.
> Ken is also a man of highest integrity.


That's yer first post???

Who in the heck said he wasn't a man of integrity???

Is he the kind of man who would submit his potential record catch for verification? Is he the kind of man that owns a good scales? He's obviously the kind of man who isn't intimidated by allowing a stranger to photograph his fish with Ken holding it. Is he upset that said stranger (IMBOW) posted the catch on the world wide web?

Instead of inventing controversy about a slur that didn't happen...why not let us in on what we really want to know...what happened to the fish?

Due to the exact stocking schedule of the ODW, Gerald's catch is extremely informational. It would be a shame if he's been chilled by anything said in this thread. I wish he would reconsider.


----------



## Pastor Rick (May 7, 2010)

My statement was a reply to nbobbers comment that seemed to question the size of the fish. I wasn't intending to create but rather quench any controversy.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

you are all very wrong.i am a fisheries biologist with 35 years expertise in the identification of freshwater fish.clearly this is a bluegill, but it is not a state record. the state record bluegill is just over 32 lbs.now, that i have correctly identified this fish,the arguing can cease......


----------



## Cindy (May 13, 2010)

Hopefully I can shed some light here. The fish in question is certainly worthy of the record, but it will not go down in the record books because it was never officially recorded and weighed by state officials. The man who snagged the fish is my Dad, an 85 year old who has fished at Kiser Lake for over 50 years. His buddy, the fellow in the pic, helped him land it. My Dad personally identified it as a Wiper, then measured and weighed the fish at 29 & 1/2" and 19 lb. 4 oz. I don't know if they realized it was worthy of a record, just that it was a fine catch. My Dad sent the fish home with his friend, who promptly filleted it. The only proof is the photo, posted here by an interested passerby. Hope that helps you all sleep well tonight!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Cindy,
Tell your dad that I think we all agree.......NICE FISH!


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Pastor Rick scares me. I'll just believe anything he says.. Wiper Swiper, you're awesome. I love your posts, they crack me up and bring me tons of LOL's..

and I think everyone can agree on the OGF that the fish in question is AWESOME... So much so, it's officially totally bossume.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Cindy said:


> Hopefully I can shed some light here. The fish in question is certainly worthy of the record, but it will not go down in the record books because it was never officially recorded and weighed by state officials. The man who snagged the fish is my Dad, an 85 year old who has fished at Kiser Lake for over 50 years. His buddy, the fellow in the pic, helped him land it. My Dad personally identified it as a Wiper, then measured and weighed the fish at 29 & 1/2" and 19 lb. 4 oz. I don't know if they realized it was worthy of a record, just that it was a fine catch. My Dad sent the fish home with his friend, who promptly filleted it. The only proof is the photo, posted here by an interested passerby. Hope that helps you all sleep well tonight!


Well thank you for clearing up the story Cindy....


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratulate your Dad for me, Cindy. I wish I had his knowledge of Kiser Lake and the fishes that swim there!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Good job Cindy!!!!! Congrats to your dad, very nice fish. Impressive!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Cindy said:


> Hopefully I can shed some light here. The fish in question is certainly worthy of the record, but it will not go down in the record books because it was never officially recorded and weighed by state officials. The man who snagged the fish is my Dad, an 85 year old who has fished at Kiser Lake for over 50 years. His buddy, the fellow in the pic, helped him land it. My Dad personally identified it as a Wiper, then measured and weighed the fish at 29 & 1/2" and 19 lb. 4 oz. I don't know if they realized it was worthy of a record, just that it was a fine catch. My Dad sent the fish home with his friend, who promptly filleted it. The only proof is the photo, posted here by an interested passerby. Hope that helps you all sleep well tonight!


finally glad to see that someone with personal knowledge of the fish in question has spoken up.been following this thread awhile now and am kinda disappointed that so much "bickering" has ensued.thanks cindy for the info,hopefully everyone will find something else to argue about now.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man what an ending to this story.Cindy it's sad your dad will not get the honor of having the New state record and at his age too.That would have been very awesome to have a 85 year old with a state record,sure shows the young pups a thing or two.I am sure you are just as proud of him regardless but at least you know that when it comes to the hybrid striped bass your Pops is top dog for now,congrats on a very fine catch.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Cindy said:


> The man who snagged the fish is my Dad...


Cindy, I'm sure that was just poor wording.

Craziest thread every! We've got pastors and daughters joining the site just to defend Gerald from personal attacks that never happened...totally invented.

The particular fish's species was questioned. Unfortunately, that question is still unanswered. 

It never ceases to amaze me how boring some of you view the art of angling. There was actually some extremely valuable information that could have be gleaned from the details of this second hand report.

"Second hand" being the critical component. It ain't even Gerald, Pastor Rick, or Cindy's thread. I'd defer to IMBOW, but he's been AWOL since his last post.

"I caught a state record, but I ate it"...and the crowd yells ATTABOY!

Like I said, crazy thread. It ain't often one of these ends up begging more questions than it answers.


----------



## Cindy (May 13, 2010)

Wiper Swiper: I did not join the site to defend Dad from personal attacks. There were questions I felt I could help answer, and I did that to the best of my knowledge. Most people who frequent the site were appreciative; I am sorry you did not find the information helpful. You are right about one thing, though! My Dad would cringe about my saying he "snagged" his fish. He definitely "hooked" a big one. As for the identity of the species: YOU are the only one who is questioning that, as far as I can tell. I can honestly say that my Dad is a regular at Kiser Lake, and he has MUCH experience as a fisherman, having caught many striped bass, crappie, and other fish from that lake. I grew up fishing that lake with him, so if he tells me he caught a wiper, then I trust his expertise more than someone who spends his time criticizing others on a message board. Are you by any chance the current state record holder????? 

As for the attaboys for a man who caught a record size big fish and gave it away to someone who wanted to eat it--what is your point? That is exactly how I was raised. You catch wildlife to eat it. He has some record fish mounted from winning the Dayton Journal Herald trout fishing contest two different years, but it isn't a regular practice for him to seek awards. My Dad NEVER posted the picture, and never asked to have it named a record fish. My Dad doesn't even have the Internet, so he hasn't seen this discussion. But it is a fun story, for sure. Wish all could appreciate it like I do. I will be sharing the comments on his now controversial catch over Sunday dinner. He will be amazed!!! 

And yes, in my humble opinion, an 85-year-old man who can row across Kiser Lake and "hook" any kind of fish is special. How on earth do you criticize that?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

AMEN!!!! Tell him great job! That was a beautiful fish to be proud of


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Great post, Cindy!

It isn't often that folks articulate that well on here...so you've caught me a little flat footed! I wouldn't quibble over why you joined the site, and I can't see where I've questioned your dad's prowess, but I will admit to being fanatical about that small biosphere we call Kiser lake. I've probed her depths in excess of 35 years, and in the past 10 years have probably average 50 trips anually. (I've got 25 trips in so far this year!) In fact, I was there 9 hours today and 12 hours yesterday.

I'm on a first name basis with the fish. Kinda crazy I haven't noticed your dad. I do think I recognize Ken and the pictured boat. Is it his?

When you get a chance, ask your dad what scales he used to weigh the fish. It's not clear from the picture what species the fish is. It exibits strong striper coloration, and head shape. In my humble opinion, if the length and weight were recorded with care and accurate instruments, it must be a wiper. My limited experience catching stripers from kiser has seen a fish of that length weighing 5 pounds less! But...there's a rub here...it is a fact that the ODW hasn't stocked wipers in Kiser since 2002. The fish cannot be YOUNGER than 8 years old. We've had a member in this thread who claimed wipers don't get that old...ask him...he's caught a million of them!  Whereas I have begged for details from anyone associated, the species challenge was directed at him. I'm sure you can see that.

...and then came Pastor Rick.

But that's cool, the story is officially closed on my end. I didn't get to wrap my head around it like I wanted to...perhaps continuing to probe will afford me the opportunities to figure it out on my own.

Tournament in the morning. I've gotta get off here for now. Another long day on the lake tomorrow. Tell your father I genuinely congratulate him on a fine fish...and if I may be so bold...did it have roe in it, and what was in it's gullet?


----------



## IMBOW (May 27, 2008)

Wow,

Who would have thought my complete amazement and admiration for a fish and a fisherman would generate so much interest. Sorry, I have been out of town and then too busy fishing Kiser to surf OGF.

Here is a second pic. I actually have another one on my cell phone, but am too dumb to get it off. This picture does not do the fish justice. It is unfortunately partially obscured. He also had catfish all over the bottom of the boat. 

Why did I want to count teeth? According to the websites I visited, it was the only definitive way to ID the fish. I don't really care if it was a wiper or a striper, it was an impressive fish regardless. Personally, I think wiper, but it's not worth arguing over (if he buried the fish in his garden, then we ought to exhume the corpse and do an autopsy for all of you that do care).

Cindy,

I have nothing but respect for your father and his obvious fishing ability. Just ten minutes of talking to him proved to me that he was a fishing legend. I was lucky enough to get introduced to Kiser forty years ago by another fishing legend who can no longer get out. As for posting the picture without permission, I didn't think about even posting it when I took the picture. The more I thought about it, the more I wanted to share it and since I had no contact information, I let it fly. I am glad you volunteered who the lucky/skilled angler is. He is probably wondering what the big deal is. He told me about some other impressive fish he has caught from Kiser and I believe him. When I get to be his age, I also hope to still be rowing around catching monster fish and just enjoying life.


IMBOW


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

if I was a MOD i would ban Wiper Swiper. You need an attitude adjustment buddy. You're just picking fights left and right everywhere on the OGF. 

As like when Cindy said her dad "snagged" the fish..



Wiper Swiper said:


> Cindy, I'm sure that was just poor wording.


Sometimes it's better just to shut up. You've dug yourself a huge hole. You're picking an internet fight with an 85 YEAR OLD MAN!!!!!! Your mother would be ashamed.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Completely out of line bopper. The only person who should be banned is you but I doubt you would ever understand why.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Net said:


> Completely out of line bopper. The only person who should be banned is you but I doubt you would ever understand why.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i'm out of line for NOT picking a fight with an 85 year old angler? then NOT starting an internet fight with the said anglers daughter, and his Pastor, who has devoted himself to our lord Jesus Christ???????

you're right!!! I so deserve the BAN!!!!

While YOU MR NET POST THIS ON THE OGF???? 



Net said:


> don&#8217;t have a CCW so this means my hunting knife will be unsheathed and held in the ready position as you approach me. Please understand that I&#8217;m not trying to pick a fight or act like a stud.


sounds like you have it ALLLLLLL figured out buddy


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Net said:


> Completely out of line bopper. The only person who should be banned is you but I doubt you would ever understand why.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The PM he sent me was even more entertaining. 

I think his avatar would make more sense if one of those pistols were pointed at his head...maybe a caption that read_--"One more word, and the Joker gets it!"_ 

IMBOW, check yer mail.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

Wiper Swiper said:


> The PM he sent me was even more entertaining.
> 
> I think his avatar would make more sense if one of those pistols were pointed at his head...maybe a caption that read_--"One more word, and the Joker gets it!"_


You should just be ashamed of yourself. I am ashamed for you.


and my PM is 100% correct. You don't add anything to this website. You don't post any reports, and the only thing you do is give "your opinions" on everyone elses posts... 

I'm on this website to share information. Not question a 85 year old man, pick a tough guy internet fight with his daughter, then question a Pastor.. SOrry, I'm just not that type of guy.. 

That right there just shows why type of guy you are.. ANother quality member of the OGF.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

First off I would like to welcome Cindy & Pastor Rick to the site. Welcome aboard:F:F Cindy, tell your father that was a great fish and please, we would love to see more of his catches posted on OGF so please continue with the posting.

And second, this thread has lost its way and has served its purpose. Time to move on.


----------

